# Kerb's 'Best of 2011'



## Kerbouchard

Some of my favorites from 2011.  

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.





31.





32.





33.





34.





35.





C&C always welcome.  Hope you guys have a great New Year...

Regards,

George


----------



## Robin Usagani

Cindy doesn't really give you the freedom to shoot or what?  If I were to do a 2011 "best" shots, I would not fill 50% of it full of detail shots.  Details shots are pretty much filler to make album or collages pretty.  It is important... but I would not showcase it.YMMV.

BUT...  the skin looks much better on your processing.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Schwettylens said:


> Cindy doesn't really give you the freedom to shoot or what?  If I were to do a 2011 "best" shots, I would not fill 50% of it full of detail shots.  Details shots are pretty much filler to make album or collages pretty.  It is important... but I would not showcase it.YMMV.
> 
> BUT...  the skin looks much better on your processing.



She does...I just happen to like detail shots.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tirediron

Nice work Kerb; I like all of them except #12; someone ought to give her a good, swift boot in the ass for putting her dirty shoe on that fine chrome!


----------



## camz

#1 what an angle for the bride hand-off.  Wow.  It's my favorite because we don't get too many from this angle.  We're usually at ground zero. 

I particularly like more exposure generally but what I find really underexposed are 4, 5, 16 and 23.  In addition 16 I know you probably had to go open up your aperture because of the low ambient but I'd like to see a clearer image of the father and bride.  

Though the ring shots are great, I think I would love to see more OCF or creative bounce flash.  They're a bit flat.  You can easily do it with ring shots as relocating them to the ideal settings or location is cake.

I think this is the first time I've seen any of your images.  Generally I like them.  They're natural and not over processed - if done consistently this is actually harder to do in my opinion as one can get easily carried away and over process.  Like I mentioned above, I think it can use some creative lighting and more lighting on some.   Good job, looks like you had a good year.


----------



## kousPhoto

very impressive collection!


----------



## Kerbouchard

tirediron said:


> Nice work Kerb; I like all of them except #12; someone ought to give her a good, swift boot in the ass for putting her dirty shoe on that fine chrome!


We cleaned her shoe first...



camz said:


> #1 what an angle for the bride hand-off.  Wow.  It's my favorite because we don't get too many from this angle.  We're usually at ground zero.
> 
> I particularly like more exposure generally but what I find really underexposed are 4, 5, 16 and 23.  In addition 16 I know you probably had to go open up your aperture because of the low ambient but I'd like to see a clearer image of the father and bride.
> 
> Though the ring shots are great, I think I would love to see more OCF or creative bounce flash.  They're a bit flat.  You can easily do it with ring shots as relocating them to the ideal settings or location is cake.
> 
> I think this is the first time I've seen any of your images.  Generally I like them.  They're natural and not over processed - if done consistently this is actually harder to do in my opinion as one can get easily carried away and over process.  Like I mentioned above, I think it can use some creative lighting and more lighting on some.   Good job, looks like you had a good year.


 
Thanks for the detailed feedback.


kousPhoto said:


> very impressive collection!


Thanks.


----------



## MTVision

They are all beautiful. 13 and 35 are probably my favorites. I love the detail shots as well! First time I've seen your work - its about time. I think you definitely captured some of those perfect moments that a bride/groom wouldn't want to forget! 

Hope 2012 is a great year for you!!


----------



## Kerbouchard

MTVision said:


> They are all beautiful. 13 and 35 are probably my favorites. I love the detail shots as well! First time I've seen your work - its about time. I think you definitely captured some of those perfect moments that a bride/groom wouldn't want to forget!
> 
> Hope 2012 is a great year for you!!



Thanks, yeah, I guess I don't really post that often.  This forum isn't the most user friendly when it comes to posting a lot of photos but I've been meaning to make this thread for about a month now.  Finally got around to it.

Thanks for the feedback.

I'll try to post more in 2012.  I really need to get better about cataloging and editing my photos.  I have tens of thousands just sitting in random folders and hard drives that I've never processed.  We'll call it my 2012 resolution to get better about it.


----------



## Robin Usagani

My CC as requested.  I already told you why I think you shouldnt put this many detail shots on your "best of 2011" thread.



Kerbouchard said:


> Some of my favorites from 2011.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  I would burn the people on the top a little bit.  They are too bright.  OR you can maybe add graduated filter on LR.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crop it better.  Seeing someone's finger on the right is just weird.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally rather see a lot wider shot where you can see people are watching them like they are the main attraction.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty sensor bottom left.   Cant explain it.. just not enough wow factor on the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a special moment.. but you only put her by her self.  Shoot wider so viewers understand what is going on.  She looks retarded with double chins.  This for sure is not a good photo unless you collage it with different angle shots.  This definitely wont make it to my "best" thread.
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pose.  Someone is walking in the background.  Mix lighting is very visible.  Direct flash is very visible.
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail shot again but not big enough.
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main diamond is not in focus
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapshotish.  Most of the people look goofy (probably on purpose but most viewers wont know that).  Nice speaker on the right.
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black and white treatment, crop tighter, put the top cutting his forehead, the bottom right under the guest book, put her face right on 1/3 from the right.
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand the square crop.  Clone out the little vegetation sticking out from the hood.
> 
> 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car is very dominant on this photo.  Then you really need to make the headlight in focus as well.
> 
> 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad.. the lighting can be improved.
> 
> 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow diamond, yellow platinum
> 
> 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ccd this.
> 
> 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wide enough IMO.
> 
> 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. she is cute.. doesnt really tell me anything.  Definitely wont put it in my best of 2011.
> 
> 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better than the last one.  Need wider shot though.  Show his feet would be nice.  He is dancing after all.
> 
> 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not best of 2011 material.
> 
> 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not 2011 material.  Boring.
> 
> 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why flash it?  Show the ambiance of the whole room.
> 
> 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> underexposed.  Mixed lighting is very visible.
> 
> 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail shot again....
> 
> 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great.. someone's hand (not sure whose) is pouring a glass of champagne.  Definitely not best of 2011 material.
> 
> 26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tacky
> 
> 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another ring shot in front of flowers.  I see the pattern here
> 
> 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail shot again.. direct lighting.. boring.
> 
> 29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.. something interesting.
> 
> 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not best of 2011 material.
> 
> 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same of above
> 
> 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Algae on the rock?
> 
> 33.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bicep on the right.  Who is that? Cindy's husband?  He must works out.
> 
> 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not best of 2011 material
> 
> 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tight..  You guys really need to learn not to be in each other's shot.
> 
> C&C always welcome.  Hope you guys have a great New Year...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George



Really man.. you are showing your "best" shots and you are showing mostly detail shots?  I thought you were a wedding photographer?


----------



## tirediron

Schwettylens said:


> My CC as requested. I already told you why I think you shouldnt put this many detail shots on your "best of 2011" thread.
> 
> ...Really man.. you are showing your "best" shots and you are showing mostly detail shots? I thought you were a wedding photographer?


While I agree with some of your critique points, I think that last line is a bit harsh.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Harsh but true.


----------



## Kerbouchard

tirediron said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> My CC as requested. I already told you why I think you shouldnt put this many detail shots on your "best of 2011" thread.
> 
> ...Really man.. you are showing your "best" shots and you are showing mostly detail shots? I thought you were a wedding photographer?
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with some of your critique points, I think that last line is a bit harsh.
Click to expand...

I don't mind harsh...and Robin, no, I'm not a wedding photographer.  I run the Engineering department for a Fortune 50 company.  

I do, however, sometimes assist in weddings...you know, like taking detail shots...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Schwettylens said:


> Harsh but true.



Well I think you're being overly critical here... You've found something wrong with *34/35 photos.* With this type of hair splitting and nit-picking, it's not productive. In fact it's so counter-productive I have no choice but to _critique your critique (Well, some of it anyway)_



Schwettylens said:


> My CC as requested.  I already told you why I think you shouldnt put this many detail shots on your "best of 2011" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my favorites from 2011.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  I would burn the people on the top a little bit.  They are too bright.  OR you can maybe add graduated filter on LR.
> 
> *fair enough*
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crop it better.  Seeing someone's finger on the right is just weird
> 
> *agreed*
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally rather see a lot wider shot where you can see people are watching them like they are the main attraction.
> *
> this is a great bride & groom shot with a lot of detail, excellent lighting, and an intimate moment captured*
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty sensor bottom left.   Cant explain it.. just not enough wow factor on the shot
> *
> dirty sensor easily cloned in PP if he caught it, which he didn't. It seems the focus is soft on the center diamond. *
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above
> *poor composition
> *
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a special moment.. but you only put her by her self.  Shoot wider so viewers understand what is going on.  She looks retarded with double chins.  This for sure is not a good photo unless you collage it with different angle shots.  This definitely wont make it to my "best" thread.
> *
> The bride may not be flattered by this shot but she may want to remember the moment. And this is a good capture of her reaction and the moment. *
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pose.  Someone is walking in the background.  Mix lighting is very visible.  Direct flash is very visible.
> *
> Pose is good, background person is distracting. agreed. *
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail shot again but not big enough.
> 
> *Good shot of the ring and natural hand pose. *
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main diamond is not in focus
> 
> *
> Agreed*
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapshotish.  Most of the people look goofy (probably on purpose but most viewers wont know that).  Nice speaker on the rig
> *
> The impressive part is no one is looking at the camera. *
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black and white treatment, crop tighter, put the top cutting his forehead, the bottom right under the guest book, put her face right on 1/3 from the right.
> *
> Great image as it stands. Good DOF, nice moment captured with the daughter peeking through the arms. Nice colors and textures. *
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand the square crop.  Clone out the little vegetation sticking out from the hood.
> *unnatural pose to me, not a huge fan of this one*
> 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car is very dominant on this photo.  Then you really need to make the headlight in focus as well.
> *Headlights are irrelevant here the DOF is suitable and the grooms band is in focus. However, again the focus is missed on the center diamond and more attractive lighting could be used to give the diamonds a glimmer. *
> 
> 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad.. the lighting can be improved.
> *Colors are good, lighting is fine*
> 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow diamond, yellow platinum
> *Agreed*
> 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ccd this.
> *Groom watching father and brides dance, but a little on the underexposed side. Nice concept, I like it.
> *
> 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wide enough IMO.
> 
> *Plenty wide. Great moment. Good DOF, good lighting. *
> 
> 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. she is cute.. doesnt really tell me anything.  Definitely wont put it in my best of 2011.
> *People really like these type of shots because they are often close to the kids. Gives you a nice aura of the purple and magenta hues going on there. *
> 
> 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better than the last one.  Need wider shot though.  Show his feet would be nice.  He is dancing after all.
> *Chopping off his legs is weird, agreed.
> *
> 
> 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not best of 2011 material.
> *Not much to comment on here*
> 
> 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not 2011 material.  Boring
> *
> I'd rather see you much closer or on the other side of the bridge and groom. Looks like that is where the natural light is coming from anyway.  *
> 
> 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why flash it?  Show the ambiance of the whole room.
> *
> It's not bad, but the composition isn't the greatest. *
> 
> 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> underexposed.  Mixed lighting is very visible.
> 
> *Bump the exposure. I like this shot and it looks like you nailed focus. *
> 
> 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail shot again....
> *I think focus on the diamond is missed again, be careful about that in the future*
> 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great.. someone's hand (not sure whose) is pouring a glass of champagne.  Definitely not best of 2011 material
> *Not a lot to comment on *
> 
> 26.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tacky
> *Highly Disagree. This a creative and nice shot that accentuates the rings. However, again i'm concerned there is more focus on the right birds eye than the brides ring. *
> 
> 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another ring shot in front of flowers.  I see the pattern he
> *The diamond is in focus. Hooray! The flowers that are white have a yellowish cast to them.  *
> 
> 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail shot again.. direct lighting.. boring.
> *It's fine, not a standout shot by any means. *
> 
> 29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.. something interesting
> *Creative. Good improv. *
> 
> 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not best of 2011 material.
> 
> *Not much going on here. *
> 
> 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same of above
> 
> *Women are crazy about shoes so I think you have a winner here. Good DOF too. *
> 
> 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Algae on the rock?
> *Lighting on the diamonds are poor. I think your focus is ok, but lighting is not too good. *
> 
> 33.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bicep on the right.  Who is that? Cindy's husband?  He must works out.
> *Agreed. hug the crop
> *
> 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not best of 2011 material
> *I'd like to see a much tighter crop here*
> 
> 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tight..  You guys really need to learn not to be in each other's shot.
> 
> *He's right, either clone out or throw away. Expressions are nice on the viewers but they are all but cut off. *
> 
> C&C always welcome.  Hope you guys have a great New Year...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really man.. you are showing your "best" shots and you are showing mostly detail shots?  I thought you were a wedding photographer?
Click to expand...


----------



## Robin Usagani

Kerbouchard said:


> I don't mind harsh...and Robin, no, I'm not a wedding photographer.  I run the Engineering department for a Fortune 50 company.
> 
> I do, however, sometimes assist in weddings...you know, like taking detail shots...



That is the lamest excuse ever. Really man... I cant wait to assist 2 weddings in a couple of weeks.  I think 2nd shooting is where you can really shine because you are not worried as much with the "must shots".   Sure this isnt your main job, but you were hired to be a wedding photographer.  Photography isnt my main job either.  I wont use me being an engineer as an excuse though.  Hopefully I can walk the talk.  Really.. I cant wait to 2nd shoot again.


----------



## EchoingWhisper

I don't know why everyone loves taking landscape oriented shots.


----------



## Tee

I disagree with Schwetty's critique of image #10. I don't think it's snapshottish at all. There's a wide range of emotions being shown there from smiles, to shock to what appears to be teary eyed. My first thought was "I wonder what caused this mixed bag of emotions?" so since the image made me think, for me, I think it was a good capture. 

I'll defer more detailed criitique to those who do regular wedding photography but will add a few are underexposed and don't need anymore pointing out. I agree with Camz regarding the difficulty of processing the images in a natural color rather than putting them through the PS action of the day. At the end of the day, I think you did a nice job. I do remember you from your former name on the other site and know you have come a long way. Look forward to seeing your best of 2012.


----------



## ghache

EchoingWhisper said:


> I don't know why everyone loves taking landscape oriented shots.



I think landscape oriented shots for weddings or any story telling photos series works. After all, our eyes sees the world in landscape. You can include more people in the shot and capture these emotion as well.  Why would you shoot portrait orientation and include the bride and the groom only? The wedding is about the love of 2 person but its also the special day they use to share their vows with everyone they invited to the wedding, Landscape orientation is also a good way to capture the venue. Bride and groom probably spent a lot of money and time choosing the perfect location for their wedding. 

We just dont "love" landscape oriented shots, it make sense. There is reasons why people love these shots.


----------



## EchoingWhisper

ghache said:


> EchoingWhisper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why everyone loves taking landscape oriented shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think landscape oriented shots for weddings or any story telling photos series works. After all, our eyes sees the world in landscape. You can include more people in the shot and capture these emotion as well.  Why would you shoot portrait orientation and include the bride and the groom only? The wedding is about the love of 2 person but its also the special day they use to share their vows with everyone they invited to the wedding, Landscape orientation is also a good way to capture the venue. Bride and groom probably spent a lot of money and time choosing the perfect location for their wedding.
> 
> We just dont "love" landscape oriented shots, it make sense. There is reasons why people love these shots.
Click to expand...


I see. I personally find portrait oriented shots nicer cause' they're rarer and more special.


----------



## jowensphoto

Love the concept of 12 and 13!


----------



## PictureBox

I like all your photos. I will agree that you have a focus issue with the diamonds. It can be stressful being a wedding photographer in general, whether you're the main photographer or assisting. It's not easy, some people with more experience make it _sound_ easier. Great job in my opinion, I'm sure they loved it. Remember you're dealing with _professionals_ on this forum.


----------



## Kerbouchard

PictureBox said:


> I like all your photos. I will agree that you have a focus issue with the diamonds. It can be stressful being a wedding photographer in general, whether you're the main photographer or assisting. It's not easy, some people with more experience make it _sound_ easier. Great job in my opinion, I'm sure they loved it. Remember you're dealing with _professionals_ on this forum.



You would be surprised at how few _professionals _are actually on this forum.  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/258591-what-do-you-do-living.html  Most of the professionals don't stick around, get run off, or just get fed up with some of the crap/drama.

In any case, I do agree with the comments about the focus on the diamonds not being perfect.  Over the last month or two, I've been using live view and zooming in to make sure I nail critical focus.  It seems to have helped quite a bit.  At that magnification, f/16 yields about .02 inches of DOF.  I've given up on thinking I can focus that accurately using manual focus in a dimly lit reception hall.


----------



## Kerbouchard

LOL at Scwhettylens...especially after seeing his best of 2011.

To everybody who sent PM's I appreciate it.  No worries, I don't take what Schwetty says seriously.

FWIW, he was right about a few things.  I should have paid more attention to critical focus and the edges of the frames.  I plan on doing that in 2012.

Again, thanks for the PM's and the comments.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Hmmmm



Kerbouchard said:


> LOL at Scwhettylens...especially after seeing his best of 2011.
> Care to explain?  Maybe you should CC mine.
> 
> To everybody who sent PM's I appreciate it.  No worries, I don't take what Schwetty says seriously.
> OH....  everyone loves Georgie.  Hug! Maybe that is your problem.  You think what I said is complete crap.  Post these photos on a forum where there are actually tons of wedding pros and see to your self how they respond.  I am sorry, I love TPF but how many wedding pros do we have that visit and post regularly?
> 
> FWIW, he was right about a few things.  I should have paid more attention to critical focus and the edges of the frames.  I plan on doing that in 2012.
> 
> Again, thanks for the PM's and the comments.




I find it so funny how TPF members are so critical toward new members but not toward regular members or "pros".


----------



## Tee

Schwettylens said:


> OH....  everyone loves Georgie.  Hug! Maybe that is your problem.  You think what I said is complete crap.  Post these photos on a forum where there are actually tons of wedding pros and see to your self how they respond.  I am sorry, I love TPF but how many wedding pros do we have that visit and post regularly?




He has.  Funny thing, quite a few thought image 10 told a story.  For the record, I don't know kerb from a hole in a wall.  I just call it like I see it.  There's an apparent underlying issue at hand and anyone that's been around for a while can see it.


----------



## Robin Usagani

It was not directed toward you Tee.  Everyone has their own opinion.  It was more directed toward Kerb has to post it on here that he received several PMs.  I dont expect everyone to agree 100% with me.  If you dont agree with #10... I am fine with that.



Tee said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH....  everyone loves Georgie.  Hug! Maybe that is your problem.  You think what I said is complete crap.  Post these photos on a forum where there are actually tons of wedding pros and see to your self how they respond.  I am sorry, I love TPF but how many wedding pros do we have that visit and post regularly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has.  Funny thing, quite a few thought image 10 told a story.  For the record, I don't know kerb from a hole in a wall.  I just call it like I see it.  There's an apparent underlying issue at hand and anyone that's been around for a while can see it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tee

Schwettylens said:


> It was not directed toward you Tee.  Everyone has their own opinion.  It was more directed toward Kerb has to post it on here that he received several PMs.  I dont expect everyone to agree 100% with me.  If you dont agree with #10... I am fine with that.



Roger.  
We had, briefly, a huge player in the wedding scene and world of photography overall on here.  Mark McCall.  He got ripped to shreds.  Maybe he didn't post his best work  from the onset but he is a wealth of knowledge.  He could've added a lot of depth to the site.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I guess I missed the thread where Mark McCall got ripped.  I was on a hiatus while that happened.  I take no responsibility!


----------



## Kerbouchard

Schwetty, the sad part is you kind of changed the entire dynamic of this thread.  Your hatred of Cindy and anything not done 'your' way has forced several accomplished photographers away from this forum.  So much so that I got PM's at this, and other forum's about your response in this thread.  Congrats, you're famous.

I've acknowledged that you have some valid criticisms.  Some I agree with and some I don't.  Again, I appreciate the time you took in posting.




Schwettylens said:


> It was not directed toward you Tee.  Everyone has their own opinion.  It was more directed toward Kerb has to post it on here that he received several PMs.  I dont expect everyone to agree 100% with me.  If you dont agree with #10... I am fine with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH....  everyone loves Georgie.  Hug! Maybe that is your problem.  You think what I said is complete crap.  Post these photos on a forum where there are actually tons of wedding pros and see to your self how they respond.  I am sorry, I love TPF but how many wedding pros do we have that visit and post regularly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has.  Funny thing, quite a few thought image 10 told a story.  For the record, I don't know kerb from a hole in a wall.  I just call it like I see it.  There's an apparent underlying issue at hand and anyone that's been around for a while can see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Robin Usagani

Keep pointing fingers George.  I know several people who can't stand your attitude either.  Can't just blame me.  Maybe those pros need to grow thicker skin.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Schwettylens said:


> Keep pointing fingers George.  I know several people who can't stand your attitude either.  Can't just blame me.  Maybe those pros need to grow thicker skin.



Dude, I didn't point fingers.  Heck, I even thanked you for the time you put into your posts.  What more do you want?


----------



## GeorgieGirl

:cry:...sorry to hear that you guys are still having a hard time with one another.... I hope that you can keep the past in the past. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Schwettylens said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Care to explain?  Maybe you should CC mine.


If you have any photos where the main photog let you within 150 ft of the Bride and Groom, I would be happy to C&C them.  As is, there is nothing to critique.  It's a bunch of posed shots from too far way.


> OH....  everyone loves Georgie.  Hug! Maybe that is your problem.  You think what I said is complete crap.  Post these photos on a forum where there are actually tons of wedding pros and see to your self how they respond.  I am sorry, I love TPF but how many wedding pros do we have that visit and post regularly?



As Tee mentioned, these same shots were posted in multiple forums.  This is the only one where it went haywire...


----------



## KAikens318

Man Schwetty....do you have ANYTHING nice to say? Damn. Most of it wasn't even constructive, it was just rude. People like you are the reason I don't post photos that often here anymore. Nothing constructive to say, just running off your mouth because you think you are better than everyone.

I happen to love detail shots, and think most of these are great. Some of them are a tad underexposed, in the one with the car and the rings on it, the car does overpower the shot, but there is nothing you can do about the color of it. Perhaps maybe a different placement of the rings would have made it a little better?

Don't stop what you are doing, if you like details, do the details. The bride and groom will want to remember their day, and those are a huge part of their day. Great job, look forward to seeing more from you in 2012.


----------



## Robin Usagani

He PM'ed me wanting a CC.  I was just going to post my 1st post.  Then the PMed me wanting a CC.  What do you want me to do?


----------



## KAikens318

"He PM'ed me wanting a CC.  I was just going to post my 1st post.  Then the PMed me wanting a CC.  What do you want me to do?"

Not be so douchy about it. Critique can be given without the "Definitely not the best of 2011" or "boring" and particularly without adding that last line. For example, I just left you some CC on every one of your best of images, without being a douche. Constructive, and honest. You are still only in your first year of wedding photography supposedly and aren't even the first shooter most of the time, so where do you get off bashing someone for details shots and such when you yourself do not have all that many of the bride and groom, and don't have many that are close up at all? Get off your high horse. We are all here to learn, and what you may think is the appropriate way to do things may not be for someone else's specific situation. There were a lot of photos of Ker's that you hated or said weren't Best of, but I think the bride and groom would love them.


----------



## Destin

Not getting caught up in the drama going on in here... 

But the one thing that I wanted to throw in.. Invest in a full set of roscoe gels for your flash kerb. 

I totally agree that the flash is too obvious in some of the shots and it would be great if you'd thrown on a CTO in a few of them so your flash matched the warmer ambient room. 

The cropping and watching your backgrounds has already been mentioned, so I won't go there. 

Overall, I like most of the set but I'd like to see some more non-detail shots. I don't mind detail shots but I would have preferred to see a wider variety of your work for sure.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Destin said:


> Not getting caught up in the drama going on in here...
> 
> But the one thing that I wanted to throw in.. Invest in a full set of roscoe gels for your flash kerb.
> 
> I totally agree that the flash is too obvious in some of the shots and it would be great if you'd thrown on a CTO in a few of them so your flash matched the warmer ambient room.
> 
> The cropping and watching your backgrounds has already been mentioned, so I won't go there.
> 
> Overall, I like most of the set but I'd like to see some more non-detail shots. I don't mind detail shots but I would have preferred to see a wider variety of your work for sure.



I'll post some more examples.  I think Cindy isn't going to post here anymore because of Schwetty so I'll probably start posting the weddings we do.  I just don't edit many of my files, so they are all just sitting on harddrives.  Cataloging, organizing and editing my photos are something I need to get better at.

FWIW, I agree with you on geling the flash, but it's actually one of the few rules that I do have.  I'm not allowed to.


----------



## Destin

Kerbouchard said:
			
		

> I'll post some more examples.  I think Cindy isn't going to post here anymore because of Schwetty so I'll probably start posting the weddings we do.  I just don't edit many of my files, so they are all just sitting on harddrives.  Cataloging, organizing and editing my photos are something I need to get better at.
> 
> FWIW, I agree with you on geling the flash, but it's actually one of the few rules that I do have.  I'm not allowed to.



That's the weirdest rule I have ever heard. But I guess she would want the photos all consistent with hers so it kinda makes sense.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Destin said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more examples.  I think Cindy isn't going to post here anymore because of Schwetty so I'll probably start posting the weddings we do.  I just don't edit many of my files, so they are all just sitting on harddrives.  Cataloging, organizing and editing my photos are something I need to get better at.
> 
> FWIW, I agree with you on geling the flash, but it's actually one of the few rules that I do have.  I'm not allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the weirdest rule I have ever heard. But I guess she would want the photos all consistent with hers so it kinda makes sense.
Click to expand...


Her reasoning on it is, like you said, consistency.  Her and Mike shoot Canon and I shoot Nikon so there is already a white balance discrepancy.  She just feels that adding a gel will complicate things futher.  Since she's the one that has to process the images, it's her clients, and at the end of the day, she's the one writing me a check, so it is what it is.  

If I were shooting solo, I would probably use gels.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Kerbouchard said:
			
		

> I'll post some more examples.  I think Cindy isn't going to post here anymore because of Schwetty so I'll probably start posting the weddings we do.  I just don't edit many of my files, so they are all just sitting on harddrives.  Cataloging, organizing and editing my photos are something I need to get better at.
> 
> FWIW, I agree with you on geling the flash, but it's actually one of the few rules that I do have.  I'm not allowed to.



You know what Kerb, you have spent too much time doing two things. 

1) Making sure that we know you have shot with Cindy and have been commingled to the point that you lost your identity.

2) Busted  Schwettys balls by repeating old drama about Cindy. 

If I thought what she did here with her stalking post was in poor taste, you are a close second in keeping it going like her puppet.   

There was one group of excellent photos, the rest just ok. 

You guys go and do your weddings...Schwetty can single handedly can kick both your asses with his candid portraits.

There you have it, I've been decent enough with the bull crap published until now, but that's about all I am going to take anymore.


----------



## Kerbouchard

I think you misinterpret pretty much everything.  FWIW, I mention Cindy when I post these because they are _her _client's images...not mine.  It's just a matter of giving credit where it's due, that's it.

In any case, this thread isn't about Cindy, and it's not about Schwetty.  It's about some of my favorite shots from 2011.  If you don't like them, fine.  If you don't like the way I post, I recommend you use the ignore feature of this forum.

As far as what 'you are going to take', I couldn't give a rats behind.  It's amazing how little your opinion matters to me...especially after all of your drama filled threads.  'My Edits are NOT OK to EDIT'...geez, that one was a classic.


GeorgieGirl said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more examples.  I think Cindy isn't going to post here anymore because of Schwetty so I'll probably start posting the weddings we do.  I just don't edit many of my files, so they are all just sitting on harddrives.  Cataloging, organizing and editing my photos are something I need to get better at.
> 
> FWIW, I agree with you on geling the flash, but it's actually one of the few rules that I do have.  I'm not allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what Kerb, you have spent too much time doing two things.
> 
> 1) Making sure that we know you have shot with Cindy and have been commingled to the point that you lost your identity.
> 
> 2) Busted  Schwettys balls by repeating old drama about Cindy.
> 
> If I thought what she did here with her stalking post was in poor taste, you are a close second in keeping it going like her puppet.
> 
> There was one group of excellent photos, the rest just ok.
> 
> You guys go and do your weddings...Schwetty can single handedly can kick both your asses with his candid portraits.
> 
> There you have it, I've been decent enough with the bull crap published until now, but that's about all I am going to take anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I don't mince words. If you want to put yourself in the class of others you refer to,  then please do so. Perhaps that is exactly where you belong.


----------



## KAikens318

GeorgieGirl said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more examples.  I think Cindy isn't going to post here anymore because of Schwetty so I'll probably start posting the weddings we do.  I just don't edit many of my files, so they are all just sitting on harddrives.  Cataloging, organizing and editing my photos are something I need to get better at.
> 
> FWIW, I agree with you on geling the flash, but it's actually one of the few rules that I do have.  I'm not allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what Kerb, you have spent too much time doing two things.
> 
> 1) Making sure that we know you have shot with Cindy and have been commingled to the point that you lost your identity.
> 
> 2) Busted  Schwettys balls by repeating old drama about Cindy.
> 
> If I thought what she did here with her stalking post was in poor taste, you are a close second in keeping it going like her puppet.
> 
> There was one group of excellent photos, the rest just ok.
> 
> You guys go and do your weddings...Schwetty can single handedly can kick both your asses with his candid portraits.
> 
> There you have it, I've been decent enough with the bull crap published until now, but that's about all I am going to take anymore.
Click to expand...



Gang talk.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Yeah, no. Cindy is not my leader. Sorry.


----------



## Kerbouchard

GeorgieGirl said:


> Yeah, no. Cindy is not my leader. Sorry.



Dude, keep your drama out of my thread.  It has enough already.  If you want to comment on the photos, fine, if you don't, just skip over it.

I said I didn't mind the harsh critique, I even thanked him for his time.  I did say that he derailed this thread, which is glaringly obvious at this point.  Just give it a rest.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Which photos are yours and which are hers? It's really hard to tell anymore with all your credits you have to give....


----------



## Kerbouchard

GeorgieGirl said:


> Which photos are yours and which are hers? It's really hard to tell anymore with all your credits you have to give....



All of the photos that I have posted here are photos that I took and processed myself.  She gets the RAW files either that night or the next day and she processes them in her style for the client.  I am free to process the shots that I took to use them in my portfolio(if I had one, which I don't), or to post online for C&C.  Hope that clears it up.


----------



## D-B-J

Schwettylens said:


> Harsh but true.



However harsh it may be, I feel like Schwetty gave very good critique.  I agree with most of his points.  A lot of these shots don't tell a story enough to be true wedding shots.  Now, I can't throw stones cause i haven't partaken in wedding photography.  But I'm just saying.


----------



## Kerbouchard

D-B-J said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh but true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However harsh it may be, I feel like Schwetty gave very good critique.  I agree with most of his points.  A lot of these shots don't tell a story enough to be true wedding shots.  Now, I can't throw stones cause i haven't partaken in wedding photography.  But I'm just saying.
Click to expand...


I take some of the blame upon myself.  I think the name of this thread influenced his C&C greatly.  I should have made the title of this thread the same as my first line...They were some of my favorites of 2011...perhaps, not the best.

In any case, I disagree with some of his C&C.  I agree with other parts of it.  I'll look to do better in 2012.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ

Nice photos Kerbourchard. I like the angle shooting from above as well. 

If I was going to suggest one thing, it would be using less direct flash on things. Some of the images look great and you can tell you bounced the flash, and others look a little flat and it appears you may have used direct flash. I know that sometimes that can't be helped, but I've invested in a set of pocketwizards and the umbrella mount for them and it has made a world of difference getting that flash off camera. Hope that helps. Here's to a great year of photos in 2012!


----------



## bennielou

Wow, Sweaty and Georgie "Girl",

 You know what? I haven't been here in MONTHS, and I won't be checking in anytime soon since this joint has been taken over by gangs. But to question George about how "close" I let him come to the B&G? You have to be kidding me. George is a full on VITAL member of our team.

 Listen up. I am going to make this VERY CLEAR. And then I'm going away again, because frankly, I think you guys are a bunch of armature a$$holes who spend all day on line because you can't get any work, or at least not  enough to make a living.  (not everyone, because I know real pros here, but they aren't on here 24/7 with vendettas.)

 GEORGE IS A VITAL PERSON TO OUR BUSINESS. HE HAS FREE AUTHORITY TO TAKE ANY PHOTO HE WANTS. HE IS AN AMAZING ARTIST AND WE ARE HAPPY TO HAVE HIM. HE IS A FULL TEAM MEMBER WITH OUR COMPANY.

 Now that I have said this, I am going to go back to doing work for my extremely successful, sold out for 2012, now booking for 2013 company, and leave you all to your bickering.

 Goodnight, and I'm glad I'm not you....... (Sweaty/Girl)


----------



## GeorgieGirl

What a friggin nut she is....What a friggin nut.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Wow... just wow.  Me and George are cool now (I think anyway).  Thank you for stirring the pot again Cindy.


----------



## Destin

Can you say FRIGGIN PSYCHO? Holy crap!!


----------



## bennielou

Destin, Sweaty, "Girl",

I'm not sure what you found so "outlandish" about my frank post, but I know you guys like to stir it up, so let me stir it down for you a bit with a few little facts:

1.  George is a full team member.  He is equal to Mike and I.
2.  George is not limited in any way on the wedding day.  In fact I trust him to do all kinds of things I am no way involved in.
3.  I have recieved letters from clients thanking us for the work George has done and his professionalism.

I'm not sure what you view is crazy:
a.  Backing my team member?
b.  Telling you guys I'm sick of the " bored out of their mind, out of work mobs" here?
c.  Telling you guys I'm booked for this year and starting the next.  (I don't care.  DON'T CARE if you believe me or not.  It's on my blog and my website, and my FB, so whatever dudes.  You guys will say whatever anyway.  There is little wonder why people don't want to post here.)

Now back to your huddles of pathetic mobs.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

In the wise words of the fictional Sheldon Cooper:

"There's a tribe in Papua New Guinea where, when a hunter flaunts his success to the rest of the village, they kill him and drive away evil spirits with a drum made of his skin. Superstitious nonsense, of course - but one can see their point."


----------



## Destin

bennielou said:


> Destin, Sweaty, "Girl",
> 
> I'm not sure what you found so "outlandish" about my frank post, but I know you guys like to stir it up, so let me stir it down for you a bit with a few little facts:
> 
> 1.  George is a full team member.  He is equal to Mike and I.
> 2.  George is not limited in any way on the wedding day.  In fact I trust him to do all kinds of things I am no way involved in.
> 3.  I have recieved letters from clients thanking us for the work George has done and his professionalism.
> 
> I'm not sure what you view is crazy:
> a.  Backing my team member?
> b.  Telling you guys I'm sick of the " bored out of their mind, out of work mobs" here?
> c.  Telling you guys I'm booked for this year and starting the next.  (I don't care.  DON'T CARE if you believe me or not.  It's on my blog and my website, and my FB, so whatever dudes.  You guys will say whatever anyway.  There is little wonder why people don't want to post here.)
> 
> Now back to your huddles of pathetic mobs.



I'm saying your psycho, because you came out of nowhere and started stirring up a thread that has been drama free for weeks now. Whatever issues were going on at the beginning of this thread have since been sorted out or settled down, and you're pretty much just trying to instigate and start it back up. 

This is what happens when you only come on here once every few months, and then try getting in the middle of drama. You don't know the story behind what's going on because you're never on here to witness it, you're just blindly taking sides. 

How are we a mob? Because sweaty gave a good, honest critique of kerb's photos in the other thread, and most of us agreed with what he had to say? Sorry, but when that many people who are all decent photographers agree on photo critique, there is some merit to what is being said. 

I hate to break it to you, but 95% of members on here aren't, nor do we want to be, full time professional photographers. It's a hobby that pays for itself for most of us. We aren't trying to book every weekend, and we enjoy conversing with other members on here who have similar interests to our own, and learning more about photography, which is why we are on TPF. 

I'm not knocking your, or kerb's work. Nobody is. Ya'll are making money in photography the right way, and producing professional level photos. That doesn't mean we're all going to like them, or that they are perfect. If you're getting hired, and the clients are happy, then congrats, you're doing something right. 

If you're only going to come on here once in a while to stir up drama like this, just stay off. If you want to be involved in the drama and defend kerb, how about you come on more than once every few months so you actually know what the eff is going on when you start posting.


----------



## Trever1t

Rotanimod said:


> In the wise words of the fictional Sheldon Cooper:
> 
> "There's a tribe in Papua New Guinea where, when a hunter flaunts his success to the rest of the village, they kill him and drive away evil spirits with a drum made of his skin. Superstitious nonsense, of course - but one can see their point."



love that!


----------



## Kerbouchard

Destin said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Destin, Sweaty, "Girl",
> 
> I'm not sure what you found so "outlandish" about my frank post, but I know you guys like to stir it up, so let me stir it down for you a bit with a few little facts:
> 
> 1.  George is a full team member.  He is equal to Mike and I.
> 2.  George is not limited in any way on the wedding day.  In fact I trust him to do all kinds of things I am no way involved in.
> 3.  I have recieved letters from clients thanking us for the work George has done and his professionalism.
> 
> I'm not sure what you view is crazy:
> a.  Backing my team member?
> b.  Telling you guys I'm sick of the " bored out of their mind, out of work mobs" here?
> c.  Telling you guys I'm booked for this year and starting the next.  (I don't care.  DON'T CARE if you believe me or not.  It's on my blog and my website, and my FB, so whatever dudes.  You guys will say whatever anyway.  There is little wonder why people don't want to post here.)
> 
> Now back to your huddles of pathetic mobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying your psycho, because you came out of nowhere and started stirring up a thread that has been drama free for weeks now. Whatever issues were going on at the beginning of this thread have since been sorted out or settled down, and you're pretty much just trying to instigate and start it back up.
Click to expand...

This is the only recent comment I am going to bother responding to because I feel like you at least explained yourself and made a few valid points as well, IMO, as a few misguided ones.  In any case, Cindy is not psycho.  She isn't crazy.  She does, however wear her heart on her sleeve, so to speak.  For me, personally, I make a comfortable living running an engineering department for a Fortune 50 company.  Photography is something I enjoy and want to get better at, but it's not my profession.  If somebody questioned how I did my job or questioned my competency at it, I would be extremely upset.  You have to understand that it's a bit different when you are critiquing somebody's job vs their hobby.  Many, if not, most times, you are not privy to why things are done the way they are.  Often, the client, or the circumstances dictate how much time is available, what type of editing they want, what style they want, etc.  It's their money, their day, and most of the times, photography isn't one of their main priorities, even if years down the road, they may wish it had been.


> This is what happens when you only come on here once every few months, and then try getting in the middle of drama. You don't know the story behind what's going on because you're never on here to witness it, you're just blindly taking sides.
> 
> How are we a mob? Because sweaty gave a good, honest critique of kerb's photos in the other thread, and most of us agreed with what he had to say? Sorry, but when that many people who are all decent photographers agree on photo critique, there is some merit to what is being said.


Honestly, Schwetty did not provide a good, honest critique(and fwiw, it was this thread and not another one).  He nitpicked every photo based on his perception of what his 'best of 2011' would look like.  He also freely admitted that.  I also freely admitted that perhaps I should have titled this thread something different to avoid that argument altogether.  I believe he said that he felt I should have showed more 'steak' and less of the 'trimmings'...Well, that's all up to personal choices, but criticizing the merit of certain photos because he  believes they are more trimmings than steak, isn't exactly valid criticism.  I think Schwetty and I are on the same page on this one and, honestly, I believe if he were to do the critique over again knowing what he knows now, this thread would have taken a different turn.


> I hate to break it to you, but 95% of members on here aren't, nor do we want to be, full time professional photographers. It's a hobby that pays for itself for most of us. We aren't trying to book every weekend, and we enjoy conversing with other members on here who have similar interests to our own, and learning more about photography, which is why we are on TPF.


This sort of follows up with my last point.  You are working towards a hobby that pays for itself.  She works towards a job that pays her mortgage.  Again, what TPF members think of that work is less important than what her market will bare or what her clients want.


> I'm not knocking your, or kerb's work. Nobody is. Ya'll are making money in photography the right way, and producing professional level photos. That doesn't mean we're all going to like them, or that they are perfect. If you're getting hired, and the clients are happy, then congrats, you're doing something right.


I agree.


> If you're only going to come on here once in a while to stir up drama like this, just stay off. If you want to be involved in the drama and defend kerb, how about you come on more than once every few months so you actually know what the eff is going on when you start posting.


I don't need defending.  As I said in Schwetty's thread, there is no reason for the drama.  Obviously, it would be best if we could all just get along, but in the cases where it is not possible, it's better to just avoid each other.  Either voluntarily, or through the use of the ignore feature.

As far as my images, I am proud of them.  There are things I could have done better and I will continually work towards doing that.

In any case, I don't want to stir up drama.  Heck, I don't even want to be a part of it, but hopefully, this at least clears a few things up.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Kerbouchard said:


> Honestly, *Schwetty did not provide a good, honest critique*(and fwiw, it was this thread and not another one).  He nitpicked every photo based on his perception of what his 'best of 2011' would look like.  He also freely admitted that.  I also freely admitted that perhaps I should have titled this thread something different to avoid that argument altogether.  I believe he said that he felt I should have showed more 'steak' and less of the 'trimmings'...Well, that's all up to personal choices, but criticizing the merit of certain photos because he  believes they are more trimmings than steak, isn't exactly valid criticism.  I think Schwetty and I are on the same page on this one and, honestly, I believe if he were to do the critique over again knowing what he knows now, this thread would have taken a different turn.



Wow, if that wasn't honest critique, I wonder what my honest critique would sound like.  See, making this statement is pretty much stirring the pot again.  Grow up man, seriously.  I have showed almost all of my work here since day 1.  I got sh!t load of critiques from members here.  A lot of harsh (but true) ones.  If you think I gave this CC only because it is you who posted it, you are totally wrong man.   The first post on this thread was really my honest general CC.  Then you managed to PM me asking for more detailed CC.  Lets go trough this again.







really?  This made it to your favorite or best thread?  What makes this photo your favorite?


----------



## Kerbouchard

Schwettylens said:


> really?  This made it to your favorite or best thread?  What makes this photo your favorite?



What makes it one of my favorites?  Well, the Chardonnay at that vineyard is really good...


----------



## Robin Usagani

Then make the shot look like a wine advertisement.  Move sh!t around.


----------



## o hey tyler

bennielou said:


> GEORGE IS A VITAL PERSON TO OUR BUSINESS. HE HAS FREE AUTHORITY TO TAKE ANY PHOTO HE WANTS. HE IS AN AMAZING ARTIST AND WE ARE HAPPY TO HAVE HIM. HE IS A FULL TEAM MEMBER WITH OUR COMPANY.



I wasn't going to interject in this thread... But I found this particularly humorous. I have no doubt that George is a vital part of whatever you do, Bennie. I find it funny however that you label him as an "artist", when he himself freely admitted in another thread that I believe you posted in that he is "Not an artist, just a [Specialized] Engineer." His words, not mine. 

I also find it interesting that you only post around once a month. Does your posting infrequency rely on something else that happens to women on a monthly basis? No disrespect meant, just general curiosity.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Schwettylens said:


> Then make the shot look like a wine advertisement.  Move sh!t around.


That is something I am working on.  I always feel a bit uncomfortable about rearranging items at the wedding but as time goes on, I am being a bit more assertive in things like that.



o hey tyler said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> 
> GEORGE IS A VITAL PERSON TO OUR BUSINESS. HE HAS FREE AUTHORITY TO TAKE ANY PHOTO HE WANTS. HE IS AN AMAZING ARTIST AND WE ARE HAPPY TO HAVE HIM. HE IS A FULL TEAM MEMBER WITH OUR COMPANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to interject in this thread... But I found this particularly humorous. I have no doubt that George is a vital part of whatever you do, Bennie. I find it funny however that you label him as an "artist", when he himself freely admitted in another thread that I believe you posted in that he is "Not an artist, just a [Specialized] Engineer." His words, not mine.
Click to expand...

No agruments here.  I don't consider myself an artist.  I do, however, on occasion, take some fairly creative shots, and sometimes they are the B&G's favorite's.  Like I have repeatedly said, I really need to do better about file management.  There are definitely some shots I am very proud of that are on some harddrive somewhere.

This thead was more of a drink a few beers, batch edit some photos, and post them up.  To be perfectly honest, not really worthy of the title I gave them.  I was more than a bit lazy on posting them, but at the time, I had a 2 and a half year old daughter with chicken pox, a 2 week old son, an immuno compromised father in law and was trying to balance it all out.

I should have put more time into the editing and selecting of these photos.


----------



## kundalini

Some very nice shots there George.  #10 cracks me up.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bennielou

I'm trying to talk George out of being here at all.  He doesn't need to know how non working people think of his work.  Wake up people with no jobs.....you can't tell George how to do his work.  I just submitted his work in the WPJA yearly finals, and I bet he wins.  

George, this year will become a full time associate.  He will work weddings on his own when I can't.  And I trust him to do that.

I don't care about your "can't find a job in this economy' non jobs.  Sorry you can't get a client.  Sweaty, you are shooting so far out on your clients it looks like they have a restraining order!  And then you had the NERVE to say I wouldn't allow George to shoot.  

Again, George is Vital.    And I know George has the sense to ignore you guys. He is making money.  He will be making much more money this year.  Are you guys?

No, you sit around online all day and talk crap about other people who actually have jobs.  Who make money.  Who like thier jobs. You wish you were George. You check in on Georges status while you do your non responsive website work, or your receptionist work.  No worries.  Those are both great professions, but get off of George because you want to hurt me.  How many times did you mention me and my company?  Take it out on me you cowards.

I have ONLY come here to protect my friend, and my valued associate.  I hope he has the sence to leave this site, as many photographers have, and have a better life without all your stalking and bs.


----------



## o hey tyler

bennielou said:


> I'm trying to talk George out of being here at all.  He doesn't need to know how non working people think of his work.  Wake up people with no jobs.....you can't tell George how to do his work.  I just submitted his work in the WPJA yearly finals, and I bet he wins.
> 
> George, this year will become a full time associate.  He will work weddings on his own when I can't.  And I trust him to do that.
> 
> I don't care about your "can't find a job in this economy' non jobs.  Sorry you can't get a client.  Sweaty, you are shooting so far out on your clients it looks like they have a restraining order!  And then you had the NERVE to say I wouldn't allow George to shoot.
> 
> Again, George is Vital.    And I know George has the sense to ignore you guys. He is making money.  He will be making much more money this year.  Are you guys?
> 
> No, you sit around online all day and talk crap about other people who actually have jobs.  Who make money.  Who like thier jobs. You wish you were George. You check in on Georges status while you do your non responsive website work, or your receptionist work.  No worries.  Those are both great professions, but get off of George because you want to hurt me.  How many times did you mention me and my company?  Take it out on me you cowards.
> 
> I have ONLY come here to protect my friend, and my valued associate.  I hope he has the sence to leave this site, as many photographers have, and have a better life without all your stalking and bs.



Sup dude. You realize that both George, and Schwetty are engineers. You know, for their day job? I would assume you'd know that about George, maybe not about Schwetty. But you're making some pretty bold assumptions. 

And if George asked for C&C, I'm pretty sure that he's asking for people's suggestions on 'how to do his work better.' You know, like improving his style? Something you yourself could benefit from, Bennielou. 

If you came here to protect your friend, you should have done so when there was actually "protecting" to be done. The thread had been dead for some time now, conflict either resolved or forgotten, and now you're stirring shat again. 

Good job, it really shows your level of professionalism. Showing up late to the party, and barging in like your Queen Dump on your pile of crap soapbox. :thumbup:


----------



## mishele

Who are you kidding......lol I don't want his job!! I get paid to sit here and laugh at this ****.....:lmao:


----------



## Derrel

bennielou said:


> I'm trying to talk George out of being here at all.  He doesn't need to know how non working people think of his work.  Wake up people with no jobs.....you can't tell George how to do his work.  I just submitted his work in the WPJA yearly finals, and I bet he wins.
> 
> George, this year will become a full time associate.  He will work weddings on his own when I can't.  And I trust him to do that.
> 
> I don't care about your "can't find a job in this economy' non jobs.  Sorry you can't get a client.  Sweaty, you are shooting so far out on your clients it looks like they have a restraining order!  And then you had the NERVE to say I wouldn't allow George to shoot.
> 
> Again, George is Vital.    And I know George has the sense to ignore you guys. He is making money.  He will be making much more money this year.  Are you guys?
> 
> No, you sit around online all day and talk crap about other people who actually have jobs.  Who make money.  Who like thier jobs. You wish you were George. You check in on Georges status while you do your non responsive website work, or your receptionist work.  No worries.  Those are both great professions, but get off of George because you want to hurt me.  How many times did you mention me and my company?  Take it out on me you cowards.
> 
> I have ONLY come here to protect my friend, and my valued associate.  I hope he has the sence to leave this site, as many photographers have, and have a better life without all your stalking and bs.



Post #67 is filled with stereotyping, character assassination, and spiteful, angry words. The idea that you have come here "ONLY to protect" your friend seems disingenuous, from my point of view. You've come in here and deliberately tried to belittle other forum members. George is a grown man. Does he really need you to come in and fight his battles for him? You have made some really mean-spirited remarks about people who you have NO IDEA about. Your contribution to this thread is nothing more than a big, broad, sweeping rant against almost anybody... What gives??? Why are you acting so angry, and at so,so many people?


----------



## rub

If I were George I would be looking for a different photography position. All the negative energy surrounding Bennielou would drive me insane and hinder my creativity. 

Bennielou, I dont understand you wanting to protect him. Protect him from C&C? We know you can't take it, but he can.  You are just making a joke of yourself in the process with all of your negative comments, hate filled posts, broad sweeping remarks about the other professionals here. It's really sad to see. 

I hope you can get back to focusing on shooting, because that is where you are strong. 

Leave all of us non-working joke photographers to play on the ol' intraweb and keep making your millions.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

bennielou said:
			
		

> I'm trying to talk George out of being here at all.  He doesn't need to know how non working people think of his work.  Wake up people with no jobs.....you can't tell George how to do his work.  I just submitted his work in the WPJA yearly finals, and I bet he wins.
> 
> George, this year will become a full time associate.  He will work weddings on his own when I can't.  And I trust him to do that.
> 
> I don't care about your "can't find a job in this economy' non jobs.  Sorry you can't get a client.  Sweaty, you are shooting so far out on your clients it looks like they have a restraining order!  And then you had the NERVE to say I wouldn't allow George to shoot.
> 
> Again, George is Vital.    And I know George has the sense to ignore you guys. He is making money.  He will be making much more money this year.  Are you guys?
> 
> No, you sit around online all day and talk crap about other people who actually have jobs.  Who make money.  Who like thier jobs. You wish you were George. You check in on Georges status while you do your non responsive website work, or your receptionist work.  No worries.  Those are both great professions, but get off of George because you want to hurt me.  How many times did you mention me and my company?  Take it out on me you cowards.
> 
> I have ONLY come here to protect my friend, and my valued associate.  I hope he has the sence to leave this site, as many photographers have, and have a better life without all your stalking and bs.



Rantings of an arrogant lunatic. In my eyes all the sh!t you take is brought on by your horrible attitude and enormous ego.


----------



## Trever1t

^^ I hate to say bad things about anyone...lest they be said of me but I have to agree with the above^^. 


Bennielou, sometimes it's best just to leave things alone. All you have done with your return to this thread is disrupt the harmony. Schwetty and Kerbo have come to terms and while they may not see eye to eye on all aspects they at least have shown mutual respect....maybe something you can learn from your coworker there?


----------



## camz

Yeah guys, c'mon let's go shoot some pictures eh?


----------



## rexbobcat

Trever1t said:


> ^^ I hate to say bad things about anyone...lest they be said of me but I have to agree with the above^^.
> 
> 
> Bennielou, sometimes it's best just to leave things alone. All you have done with your return to this thread is disrupt the harmony. Schwetty and Kerbo have come to terms and while they may not see eye to eye on all aspects they at least have shown mutual respect....maybe something you can learn from your coworker there?



What harmony? 

Oh, you mean the harmony in THIS particular thread. I thought you were talking about the whole forum.


----------

